# California



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Well there is honestly not a very good job market here in the vancouver WA., portland OR. area. Sarah and I have been SERIOUSLY thinking about moving to california, we wanted to wait for me to graduate college. and since i've been graduated, its only been a few months, but no where is hiring down up here. at all. theres been a few places here and there. but, nothing, and my resume is great i have confidence in that. i know the economy sucks but maybe its better to find a job as a vet tech there.
granted this move is not just for a job, i would also just really enjoy moving to a town, not a huge city. we would need to rent a house or duplx or anything with like a yard that is 2 bedrooms (pitbull friendly of coarse). 
i just dont even know where to start looking.

but what im looking for really is from the people that live in the parts of california. 
where do you live?
how is the job market?
is it expensive? (rent, everything i guess in general.)
anything you'd like to say about it?
do you like living there?

thanks everyone!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

California is in a bad state right now I wouldn't do it


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

where do you live? Oregon? I would switch places with you ANY day of the week lol.

The south is SUPER cheap. EVERYTHING is cheap. We even have $1.00 movies (that are the new releases) and the dollar store with everything 50 cents to a 1 and not cheap crap some cute homestyle stuff in there plates, ect...

But everybody in this state hates each other.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

here is a cool site can compare states and CA seems to be higher than WA if I am reading it right. Google - public data

You can check per county too


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

where do you live?
*i live in orange county, southern california*
how is the job market?
*for RVT or vet techs that are licenced you can get a job pretty easy here. we have a lot of vets EVERYWHERE down here and they are always looking for people with licences.*
is it expensive? (rent, everything i guess in general.)
*it depends where you live. some areas it is still very expensive then we have areas that are not too bad and some that are really affordable.*
anything you'd like to say about it?
*there are a lot of people here. if you like living in city atompsheres this is your place. but where i live 15 minutes you are at the beach 1 hour in the mountains and 1 1/2 hours you can be in the desert. it can all be done in a day trip*
do you like living there?
*no. i do not but that is because i want to live in a rural area. i like being outside and doing outdoors stuff and for me there is not enough out here*

what part of california are you guys looking at?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I wouldn't want to come to CA. We are not doing any better than any other state lmao. Course I am already here lol. We are mostly pit friendly tho


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

good post american pit13

very true. that is the one thing i do like about living here pitbulls are still mostly welcome


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i just moved from sac and everything there was miserable. i heard socal was doin lots better job wise. your best bet for a house with a yard and pit friendly is thru property management companies once you decide where you wanna go. and your important key words are "lab mixes" and your dogs should be off the hook. other than that... good luck. i just moved up to seattle with a CNA and have to wait for all the paperwork crap to switch over before i can actually start workin. i dunno how your cert's work but might wanna check if you need to transfer it and get started asap as everything in CA takes forever... good luck guys!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

awesome guys thnk you for the replies.
my mom has some friends about 15 miles away from Sacramento, they say that its someone good down there at the time.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> awesome guys thnk you for the replies.
> my mom has some friends about 15 miles away from Sacramento, they say that its someone good down there at the time.


I know people in Sac and there are like no jobs good luck tho


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The further south you go the more dog problems you will get due to the heavy heavy breeding that goes on in Socal. 

Socal is American Bully and BYB'r capitol, due to the over population some get rather unwelcoming of the dogs. 


Norcal is doing much better as we have many smaller citys vs the state capitol. 

Also do not try to hide the dogs off as labmix. Even tho he is you want to mention the pitbull or else 2 months down the road when your landlords sees the dog then you are without a home if they are not pitbull friendly.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

again you are right. down here we have some huge "pitbulls" that when people see peanut they think he is just a puppy because he is lucky to hit 53 lbs and is 2 years old. i really think we are the blue dog capital of the world down here. 
as far as byb's just take a look at our craigslist down here it is loaded.  

to be honest my husband and i are looking to move to the midwest in the next 6 months or so because we are fed up of california for multiple reasons 1 and we are not city people yet we are stuck here.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

CA has also tried to pass a mandatory spay/neuter law the last few year.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I hate big cities but love the beach. wish we had one here.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Chinadog said:


> I hate big cities but love the beach. wish we had one here.


ahhh the beach isnt even worth it. toooooo crowded! and if your not a professional surfer around here they dont want you there at their beach. we have a lot of "locals only" issues.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

where do you live?
*Bakersfield, CA*

how is the job market?
*not bad, if you're looking for a vet job shouldnt be hard, lots of vets around here or within a 45 minute drive*

is it expensive? (rent, everything i guess in general.)
*not really, but i havent rented in a while so i cant say what the going prices are.*

anything you'd like to say about it?
*gets hot in the summer and cold in the winter.. buuut, the whole city seems pitbull friendly.. i havent had anyone ever say anything negative to me about my dogs.. only how beautiful they are .. also, we're only a little over an hour away from LA, 3hrs from SD and 4hrs from SF *

do you like living there?
*yes and no.. *


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

not a surfer I always find secluded spots because I dont like alot of people or crowds. I went to FL. and was bombarded with people on the beach I was a nervous wreck lol even the pools I was miserable the whole time I was there. I def dig the outdoors scenes here, I used to never like the secluded country areas but the more I come to dislike people the more I appreciate where iam. 

And there is a BIG problem with BSL here in the south unless you live in the country. Its ridiculous. The only thing I can say is even tho everybody hates everybody here at least nobody gets in anybodys business. Were all very private.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Chinadog said:


> not a surfer I always find secluded spots because I dont like alot of people or crowds. I went to FL. and was bombarded with people on the beach I was a nervous wreck lol even the pools I was miserable the whole time I was there. I def dig the outdoors scenes here, I used to never like the secluded country areas but the more I come to dislike people the more I appreciate where iam.
> 
> And there is a BIG problem with BSL here in the south unless you live in the country. Its ridiculous. The only thing I can say is even tho everybody hates everybody here at least nobody gets in anybodys business. Were all very private.


i am not a surfer but i like taking Peanut to the beach  he likes running on the sandupruns:

can we come join you? i am done with all these people taking up every nook and cranny out here


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

cEElint said:


> where do you live?
> *Bakersfield, CA*
> 
> how is the job market?
> ...


another thing.. the beach is like 1.5hrs west of here.. Pismo, Morro Bay, SLO, etc..


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> i am not a surfer but i like taking Peanut to the beach  he likes running on the sandupruns:
> 
> can we come join you? i am done with all these people taking up every nook and cranny out here


Of course you can Peanut, I know beautiful spots at the lake with see through water and large rocks that you can climb and dive under and nobody knows it but me (at least I think so everytime I go there, there is nobody there )


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:welcome: Come on down guys I told you I have a job for you right here  I'm in Norcal too a little bit north of ap13, it's not bad here at all. I pay 550 for a three bedroom with a big fenced in yard, totally pit friendly. There are also 3 or 4 vets here in town that are always looking for staff.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i wouldnt mind the mandatory s/n laws. tho im not sure i was planning on spaying sativa, not totally sure.
thanks for all the great advice everyone.
im going to start looking in the CL for places to rent and look at the job market a bit!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

good luck


----------

